# 0211: Keyboard Error, Resource Conflict - PCI



## LemRat (Oct 21, 2005)

0211: Keyboard Error, Resource Conflict - PCI
Bus:00, Device:OB Function:00
I have a HP Pavilion and Compaq Presario. I had them connected via a PS/2 KVM switch. I've implemented another machine into my network and I've purchased a USB KVM switch. I have a USB mouse and USB keyboard hooked up. The Compaq doesn't recognize the mouse and keyboard but loads into Windows. The HP stops in the BIOS at the F1 to go into Setup, F2 to continue. Keyboard and mouse both don't work at this point. How can I get these USB devices to work with my older machines. My new machine (built from scratch) that I've implemented works fine with the switch. Is this an IRQ assignment problem? I didn't want to mess with the IRQ's until I got some advice. Is this an A+ cert question? It's been awhile. Please help! Much Thanks in Advance...


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

On some of the older computers you could set them to stop on all BUT keyboard errors in CMOS. You will need the other keyboard to set this in CMOS, but if it works it will no longer stop when a ps2 keyboard is not found.

If you do not have this setting, you may be able to leave a ps2 keyboard plugged in, but disable it in Windows and use the USB.


----------



## LemRat (Oct 21, 2005)

Great Idea Terrister! Thank you very much.

I found this on the web:
Recently added hardware: 
If you have recently added hardware into the computer enter CMOS and either enter the new configurations for that added hardware or verify that these settings have been entered for you. Once verified, save and exit the computer. 
CMOS values are not entered correctly: 
If the values within CMOS are entered improperly the computer will prompt you to enter CMOS because these values are either incorrect in correspondence to the hardware within your computer; or these values may be conflicting with other settings within your CMOS, such as a IRQ conflict. 
It is also important to realize that if a hardware device goes bad within the computer, the CMOS will prompt you indicating that CMOS conflicts because the device is setup within CMOS but not being found. 

Would this have anything to do with IRQ assignment that I would have to modify or you think it is a simple CMOS configuration to disable the PS/2 keyboard lookup entirely or is there a way to configure USB keyboard in CMOS? Would there be any conflict in USB and PS/2 keyboards if I left a keyboard plugged in? From your comments, it would be available to disable the PS/2 keyboard in Windows in order to use the USB keyboard?
I don't recall if there is a CMOS setup on my HP as well as my Compaq. I haven't paid attention to it. Will I be able to find the setup and press the appropriate button to enter during startup, similar to BIOS?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I don't think messing with the IRQ's will help you. Look under error handling or some such in cmos.


----------

